# BBQ Artwork with new Art



## Chiles (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys.  I have what I think is really nice (Patrick did a great job).  

Problem is I am getting some push back from the Moral Majority.   My first thought is to say the heck with them, but I will find myself cooking for churches and 4-H clubs from time to time.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 24, 2007)

I find nothing inappropriate about it.

Quite tasteful if you ask me.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 24, 2007)

Now that is something to Whistle about


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'd give you advice but my team names is Two Loose Screws
Might not be the right guy to talk to.
Jim


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 24, 2007)

Another thing to look at with that caption (More than a mouthful) is if Hooters has it trade marked? I know that it was one of there catch phrases for a number of years.

Tim


----------



## Chiles (Jan 24, 2007)

They have a "more than a mouthful burger" but it is not trade marked like the "delightfully tacky.  Yet Unrefined." slogan.  

Good call though.

Chiles


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2007)

Hooter's did have that trademarked, but let it die back in 1988.  I guess even they thought it might be a little much.  :roll: 

McDonalds had "They're more than a mouthful".  But also let it die.

I would probably lose that line, but not if the only reason was peer pressure.


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 24, 2007)

well being a faithful weekly church going lady I personally don't see anything wrong with it. 

Patrick once again did a great job.

Congrats!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Chiles, whats up with your web addy on your banner?  Doesnt seem to work.


----------



## Chiles (Jan 25, 2007)

I purchased the URL this week and will be standing up some content soon.   Computers are what I do for a living, but eating and cooking leading up my biggest hobbies.

I also purchased three other URL's that could have some commercial viability.  We will see.  

Chiles


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 25, 2007)

You might want to see if your company name has been trademarked!!   

Better to know now and not have to switch 2 years down the road!


----------



## john a (Jan 25, 2007)

I like it but recommend dropping the slogan, business is business, you will need all you can get.


----------



## Finney (Jan 25, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> *You might want to see if your company name has been trademarked!!*
> 
> Better to know now and not have to switch 2 years down the road!



Looks like he's okay there, but there is a BBQ comp team called "Que N Stew" that I know of.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 25, 2007)

I love it... yah.. some may say it could be a lil risque... but heck with em... I am also a church goer and I just find it humorous..

great job patrick


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 25, 2007)

A little work with Photoshop could give you a "G" rated version by removing the slogan. I can't imagine anyone being offended then.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 25, 2007)

There's words on there??? Where?


----------



## Chiles (Jan 25, 2007)

*"G" rated art version*

Well,  I gave in to the moral majority and now have a modified version that should not offend anyone.  Well, it may offend PETA, but I can't help that.

Here it is!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 25, 2007)

Did you have to pay for the second desing too?  I liked the first one.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 25, 2007)

Caver!!!

Next time you cook ribs, save them bones for your back.


----------



## Chiles (Jan 25, 2007)

I have to work with patrick on the details of pricing, but I have no intentions of getting completely rid of her.  

I just have to have a second logo that appeals everyone.  Now, if I can only afford to have both printed on shirts.   :P 

Chiles


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 25, 2007)

The second one is just run of the mill and leaves no impression at all.. granted it's quality artwork...but it just doesn't "HAVE" anything.

I'm church going folk myself and find nothing offensive with the first design. People live, love and propogate...it's human nature! Beautiful women have to come into the mix somewhere along the lines.  She clothed properly and she's not in any kind  of "suggestive pose" ... it's fine.

There was nothing offensive  I found with it.... the bottom slogan "might" be misconstrued by some...but seemed ok... if you're worried, just remove the "more then a mouthfull"

No offense... but your second modified design..is just blah.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree.. stick with the first one


----------



## Rub the Butt (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm with the rest, the first one is better...but....I'd leave the "more than a mouthful" off.  Just a church going Methodists opinion.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 25, 2007)

Chiles said:
			
		

> I have to work with patrick on the details of pricing, but I have no intentions of getting completely rid of her.
> 
> I just have to have a second logo that appeals everyone.  Now, if I can only afford to have both printed on shirts.   :P
> 
> Chiles



Use Cafepress for your shirts.  You can upload any image and they print them on the shirts.  Gary and I just had some done up and they look great.

http://www.cafepress.com/billthegrillguy

http://www.cafepress.com/mysideofmnt


----------



## Finney (Jan 25, 2007)

Dude.................. Nobody said to get rid of the girl?!?!?!  :?


----------



## john a (Jan 25, 2007)

Keep the girl but ditch the words.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 25, 2007)

If you want a lot of shirts, click on the New Vision Graphics banner on the homepage...they have great deals if you want A LOT of shirts!!


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 26, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> Keep the girl but ditch the words.



Something like this:


----------



## gator1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like the girl too.

BTW, now that you removed the words below - its looks like Big C's is refering to her breasticles (or maybe im just a pervert).

Can you come up with a different phrase below? Something to describe what Big C's means.

Oh yeah, and if you are worred about trademarks - you can search here: http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/gate.exe?f=s ... 3c2kuf.1.1

Gator


----------



## gator1 (Jan 26, 2007)

BTW, "more than a mouthful" is not currently Trade Marked. There are 3 out there and they show to be dead. 

Gator


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2007)

_I'm not sure, but....._:roll:   I think all of that was dicused on page one.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 26, 2007)

Chilies does the "C" stand for Big Chiles?  Is so, why don't you just make it say "BIg Chile's"?


----------



## gator1 (Jan 26, 2007)

oop.   

Im behind on my reading. Didnt intend to re-thread.


----------



## kickassbbq (Jan 26, 2007)

*Cave In????*

I thought my logo and KickAssBBQ may offend some people, also.  But, the I got ta thinking, if somebody is offended by my name and logo,
I DON'T WANT THEIR BUSINESS ANYWAY!!!!!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!!
PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiles (Jan 26, 2007)

Big "C" is for Chiles, but I had every intention on the play on words to reference her chest size.  Not as obvious as "Double D"s or Hooters, but still enough to make you think and maybe even smile.  This is not nearly as offensive as "Big Johnson" shirts and they sell by the thousands.

It was my stewmaster's wife (I went thru a formal apprentice program) that gave the thumbs down on the female.  

I really appreciate everyones comments on this issue.  In the end I think I will drop the "mouthful" and keep the girl.  I really think she stands out.  (pun intended).  The second pig version will have it's place as well.



Chiles


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 26, 2007)

Let's see what the pigs head on the girls body looks  like...that may always be an option too.

But like I said originally...the one with the whole pig, is just run of the mill.

Thanks for valueing all our opinions!


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2007)

You could always have Patrick put the Pig Standing beside (maybe with his arm around) the girl.
Then you have both in one logo.


----------



## gator1 (Jan 26, 2007)

What is the image behind the girl/pig? I dont recognize it. 

Gator


----------



## Chiles (Jan 26, 2007)

It's the outline of the great BBQ State of VA, and home of the original Brunswick Stew.

Chiles


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks fine to me. When I first had my cards printed, I wanted to have the tagline,"Got wood?" on them . I listened to my "moral majority" and left it off. Now I wish I would've kept it!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Looks fine to me. When I first had my cards printed, I wanted to have the tagline,"Got wood?" on them . I listened to my "moral majority" and left it off. Now I wish I would've kept it!



Yeah... woulda been good for the band. 8)


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks great Chiles.  Stick with the first one!  Another quality job by Patrick!

Greg you should do a podcast with Patrick!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 26, 2007)

He refused to advertise with me...*NO SOUP FOR HIM!*


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 27, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> He refused to advertise with me...*NO SOUP FOR HIM!*



Man, you'd think with all the props the guy's been gettin he would at least try to advertise for a month or somethin......I was thinkin of askin him to 'refine' my cow character but after that I say NO SOUP FOR HIM EITHER!


----------

